# Royal versus Madeira/conversion charts



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I've used 95% Royal thread up until now, and been getting it through Colman & Co. But considering switching to Madeira for several reasons -- more types available being one of them -- I was wondering what the difference is? Is one a better quality? Madeira seems to be bit higher pricewise, but price doesn't matter if the quality is good. Or maybe another brand sticks way above the either of those, I know that can also be a matter of opinion. 

Also, I can't find ANY thread conversions for Royal to any other thread brand. Where can I convert my colors?? 

Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I've never used Royal so I don't know of the quality. Madeira is top quality, as is Glide, Isacord and Robison-Anton.


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

Madeira is definitely a superior thread, the finish of the thread is very consistent which means it runs through the thread course pretty much the same whatever color your using which makes tensioning easier.


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

I've honestly never had a problem with Royal thread. Sounds like Madeira is good, from one of the recent threads (forum thread  ) here, sounds like a toss-up between the various brands. I will definitely consider switching. Does anyone know where I might convert my colors from Royal to Madeira (or any other)?
Thank you both!


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

If you can open excel docs i can have one in a few minutes


----------



## MURRAY (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a conversion for royal/ra/madeira. It has a lot of stuff on there but may not be complete.the company i got it from has limited supply of royal.
View attachment ROYAL CONVERSION.pdf


View attachment ROYAL CONVERSION.xls


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

My apologies for not being able to reply earlier. Thanks for the links, I was able to open both, however the numbers aren't quite the same for Royal (their list starts with C, mine start with P; might be a different thread?). It appears next to impossible to find a chart for Royal. Colman & Co does list the PMS number for each thread color, so I tried that idea -- able to find a conversion chart for PMS numbers to Madeira, so I've tried to find the closest match and have ordered. Will give them a try!
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Vidamom (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you at last I have a conversion chart
Vidamom


----------



## EMB Nth Ryde (Jun 6, 2013)

I was wondering if you could direct me to the PMS conversion to Royal thread. Theones I use start with "C".
Thanks is advance


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Colman and co Has a chart they will email to you.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you used Madeira? If not I would try a few cones just to make sure you like it before dealing with converting colors. I've been happy with Madeira poly.


----------

